# Hey JoeV! NYT as dinner rolls??



## suziquzie (Nov 20, 2008)

Or anyone really... he's just so good at it! 
What do you think of this idea....  
after the first 12 hour rise, lop off chunks and let them rest in muffin pans lined with cupcake papers...... 
Then transfer to and bake in another pre-heated muffin pan..... 
Would the cutting off chunks from the original sponge upset it too much, to where it wouldn't rise well the second time?


----------



## Russellkhan (Nov 21, 2008)

Not JoeV, but that sounds worth trying to me. Cutting into chunks after the first rise should be no problem - that's when shaping normally happens anyway and the shaping process also includes dividing into loaves for multi-loaf batches. 

A thought: If you have a baking stone or a cookie sheet and a large enough oven proof mixing bowl, you could use that as a way of keeping the steam in order to help develop the crust on the rolls.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 21, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Or anyone really... he's just so good at it!
> What do you think of this idea....
> after the first 12 hour rise, lop off chunks and let them rest in muffin pans lined with cupcake papers......
> Then transfer to and bake in another pre-heated muffin pan.....
> Would the cutting off chunks from the original sponge upset it too much, to where it wouldn't rise well the second time?



Great idea!. Like Russ said, there's no problem with the dough rising again after dismembering it, so I say *GO FOR IT, GIRL!* Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Nov 21, 2008)

A group of us tried this bread as "rolls" and what you are describing did _not _work.  The way we were able to get "rolls" as successful as the bread was to follow the recipe up to that point.  If you have a lid or cover to a cast iron pot or pan, heat that.  I have several LeCreuset's casserole bakeware where the lids are flat, and they work wonders for these.  Put those in the oven to heat, just as you would for the pot, and when it's time to bake, place the "rolls" onto the lids and continue as directed.  

Also, don't know if this has been posted elsewhere, as this bread has come up any number of times in discussion, but you can also "season" your dough during the initial mixing stage.  We have done things like onion and dill (fresh, of course!), olive, using several types of olives evenly diced; pepperoni and cheese, just to nam a few.


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 21, 2008)

I think that it "could" work. What would be needed is a closed heavy hot vessel to bake in. The dough needs the closed vessel so that the steam that comes off during baking can make the thin crunchy crust, we all like. The vessel needs to be substantial (Cast Iton, thick glass or clay) the hold heat and make it steam better. At least that is what I read. I do not know of a vessel that will encompas a muffin pan. 

Maybe one or tow duthc ovens that can fit in the oven all at the same time and free form the segmented dough. That is all I can think of at the moment.


----------

